

Ask HN: which platform/framework should I begin game development on? - ilovegames

I have been a programmer for well over a decade, and have been working at a big company for the past 4 years, and am familiar with Java, C#, Javascript, HTML.<p>I would like to develop something on my own in my free time and I have a few ideas for some games that I would personally find fun to play. These games are 2D and can be extended to support multiplayer.<p>I have no piror game development experience, other than some copying BASIC code from some magazine in the early years.<p>For a start, I just want to have something working. Thinking ahead, it would be nice to have some revenue, and even have the games on multiple platforms without having to rewrite everything.<p>Should I use Java, Flash, HTML5, Javascript, iOS, XNA or some other game development frameworks or engines?
======
trollhammeren
Best way to start is to code and learn. Pick any engine and start coding.
Java, C++ and/or Python are OGRE-3D, Panda 3D, Unity.

------
sidmitra
<http://unity3d.com/> is fairly popular these days.

